

Peer code review: do you do it? what you use? - sbarysiuk

For a few last days an idea about peer code review tool is living in my head. The story is simple.<p>I have a startup and a team is growing pretty fast. To keep up a good quality of code we need to review the code but I didn't find a tool that is simple and intuitive (and in the cloud).<p>There are some solutions from Atlassian and SmartBear but they are too complex (I believe) and expensive for a startup. There are also some free and open source tools that looks like open source tools - ugly and non-intuitive (like Rietveld). ReviewBoars seems to be the best but is still not that I was looking for.<p>In addition to that there are built-in "comments on commits" functions at GitHub and BitBucket that can be used as code review tool.<p>So, my question is do we need one more tool that will be different from what I described? Main points are:
- simple to jump in
- cloud based
- interactive and real time
- seamless integration with GitHub and BitBucket
- cheap for a startup<p>Do you think startups and small/mid-size companies need this? Do you think it will get some traction? Does it solve a real problem? What are the most important features if it does?<p>Appreciate your thoughts.
======
mesec
If you use Git, check out Gerrit:

<http://code.google.com/p/gerrit/>

Open source, not too difficult to configure. Written in Java, requires Tomcat
(or similar) to run. I think Android "organization" within Google uses it.

EDIT: It's not cloud-based. Sorry.

~~~
viraptor
I have some issues with gerrit... it's giving a very limiting experience in my
opinion. You cannot upload branches / patch queues. Every commit will be a
separate review item. It's search and api also have lots of space for
improvements. It enforces a workflow, rather than being just a transparent
"let me scribble something on your commit" tool.

Then again... I looked for something better and could not find anything :(

------
tombell
GitHub pull requests.

